# Solved: Connection failed, OS X 10.4



## Stinker (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a pop up box that keeps coming back no matter what I do. 
I am running ,
Mac OS X 10.4.10
Dual 2 GHz Power PC G5
2 GB DDR SDRAM

It says:

Connection failed

The server may not exist or it is not operational at 
this time. Check the server name or IP address and 
try again.

I have cleared recent server connections and the server plist and it still pops up.

Any ideas???

Thanks!


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Stinker said:


> I have a pop up box that keeps coming back no matter what I do.
> I am running ,
> Mac OS X 10.4.10
> Dual 2 GHz Power PC G5
> ...


Have a look in:

System Preferences -> Accounts -> Login Items

to see if you have an alias for the network share (if applicable) in the Login Items section of your user account.

If you are networked to another computer and that computer is turned off when you start your Mac, that would account for the pop-up box.


----------

